# Florel PGR Who's used it??



## psychadelibud (Mar 13, 2018)

I have a little issue with some clone only cuts throwing some nanners on me at going on week 4 of flower.

I have used a product called "Optic Foliar Switch" in the past, that replaced Dutch Master's Reverse with great results but I used it in the first and second weeks of flower. I had a light leak at the time.

This time, I know what the issue is that caused the nanners and it that problem has been taken care of. I just need to know if anyone has used any ethephon based products such as Reverse this far into flower with good results?? I am leaning towards Florel since it is a concentrated product and saves me pretty much hundreds of dollars. Keep in mind these plants are not true hermies, they are throwing nanners due to stress. Gg4, Corey, Chem 91, 413 Chem and Headbanger.

I need advice pretty urgently as I need to get this under control. I have a bottle of Florel coming in the mail, should be here by today or in the morning.


----------



## chiqifella (Mar 13, 2018)

If you've no issue with using the product on a plant intended for consumption have no worries of its 
ability to function anytime in veg or flower. the first 3 strains you mention threw some late flower fingers in a bud or 2
but I saw no balls. The expression didnt appear around the 2/3rd time I cycled clone of a clone. I have no light leaks.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 13, 2018)

@smokebros 

Could you give me some input here bro? I have seen a thread where you mentioned using it on GDP in week 5 of flower. How did that end up for you?


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 13, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> If you've no issue with using the product on a plant intended for consumption have no worries of its
> ability to function anytime in veg or flower. the first 3 strains you mention threw some late flower fingers in a bud or 2
> but I saw no balls. The expression didnt appear around the 2/3rd time I cycled clone of a clone. I have no light leaks.


I have not seen any balls. Just nanners here in there. Mostly on the 413 Chems and a couple on the Chem 91. I seen only one last night on my gg4 though and I couldn't get to it very well because of the act of net.

How did it turn out for you? How seedy was your crop?

No I don't mind a bit using the product on my buds, if it will stop the nanners and sees production then I'm down. The toxicity is low anyway. Do you have experience with Florel?


----------



## smokebros (Mar 13, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> @smokebros
> 
> Could you give me some input here bro? I have seen a thread where you mentioned using it on GDP in week 5 of flower. How did that end up for you?


Yep, that thread is in my signature. I'm still drying the third plant from that grow so I won't have a total yield report until next week. The Florel did the job, man. I was surprised at first, but science is science and PGR's do indeed affect how plants use their hormones.

The GDP#2 was the plant that I first noticed nanners on. It was the largest plant in the tent, dwarfing over GDP#1 which came from the same pack. Both plants had nanners on them. GDP#2 had more than GDP#1, but at the end of the day neither had _*that*_ many. The third plant never ended up with a single nanner... which is good news because it's a sign that even with the other two plants showing nanners, they never actually developed far enough along to pollenate anything. 

Everything in the tent turned out to be fire. This 3rd plant (purple trainwreck) that's currently drying looks to be the dankest of the three. She also went 70 days and was a late bloomer. 

I don't haven enough experience using Florel to start making claims, but I so far the results are promising (at least anecdotally for me).


----------



## chiqifella (Mar 13, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have not seen any balls. Just nanners here in there. Mostly on the 413 Chems and a couple on the Chem 91. I seen only one last night on my gg4 though and I couldn't get to it very well because of the act of net.
> 
> How did it turn out for you? How seedy was your crop?
> 
> No I don't mind a bit using the product on my buds, if it will stop the nanners and sees production then I'm down. The toxicity is low anyway. Do you have experience with Florel?


Its not a new product. Its success is well documented with no guess work. I have used Florel and Reverse too 10 years ago, when I do I dont see any balls or bananas shortly after> I inspect my plants daily so I see this quickly. If its in late flower I leave it and enjoy fem seeds, 4 weeks in and you should not have open sacks anyways=no seeds.

best thing to do is treat every chem line when its in veg, one time by applying to fan leaves. Every clone from every clone down will not be confused.


----------



## Canna.tek (May 5, 2021)

chiqifella said:


> Its not a new product. Its success is well documented with no guess work. I have used Florel and Reverse too 10 years ago, when I do I dont see any balls or bananas shortly after> I inspect my plants daily so I see this quickly. If its in late flower I leave it and enjoy fem seeds, 4 weeks in and you should not have open sacks anyways=no seeds.
> 
> best thing to do is treat every chem line when its in veg, one time by applying to fan leaves. Every clone from every clone down will not be confused.


Hi, what do you mean exactly by “4 weeks in and you should not have open sacks anyways = no seeds?

I have a big room and 10 different strains, I’m at end of week 4 and yesterday I discovered some gg4’s had bananas due to being stunted and getting little light and they look like they might even have had hopps viroid. The bananas don’t look like they had opened yet, and I even popped some bananas and they didn’t really have any pollen in them but I know very little about bananas. I threw those 10 gg4s that had obvious bananas, but I’m afraid they might have already affected the other plants in the room. I CANNNNNOT afford seeds. I was having the best run and I don’t wanna risk it... florel?


----------



## xtsho (May 5, 2021)

Canna.tek said:


> Hi, what do you mean exactly by “4 weeks in and you should not have open sacks anyways = no seeds?
> 
> I have a big room and 10 different strains, I’m at end of week 4 and yesterday I discovered some gg4’s had bananas due to being stunted and getting little light and they look like they might even have had hopps viroid. The bananas don’t look like they had opened yet, and I even popped some bananas and they didn’t really have any pollen in them but I know very little about bananas. I threw those 10 gg4s that had obvious bananas, but I’m afraid they might have already affected the other plants in the room. I CANNNNNOT afford seeds. I was having the best run and I don’t wanna risk it... florel?


Don't spray that crap on your cannabis.


----------



## Wastei (May 5, 2021)

Canna.tek said:


> Hi, what do you mean exactly by “4 weeks in and you should not have open sacks anyways = no seeds?
> 
> I have a big room and 10 different strains, I’m at end of week 4 and yesterday I discovered some gg4’s had bananas due to being stunted and getting little light and they look like they might even have had hopps viroid. The bananas don’t look like they had opened yet, and I even popped some bananas and they didn’t really have any pollen in them but I know very little about bananas. I threw those 10 gg4s that had obvious bananas, but I’m afraid they might have already affected the other plants in the room. I CANNNNNOT afford seeds. I was having the best run and I don’t wanna risk it... florel?


Don't use florel(ethephon). It's not gonna do what you think it does. Pluck the nanners and flower them out. You could try COS(Chitosan Oligosaccharide) foliar to strengthen their immune system and improve vitality. Also supposed to improve fruit setting and quality up to 125ppm foliar from what I've read.

I'm just starting and currently experimenting with COS, 50ppm foliar was a success. Still figuring out its effect but it seems to speed up the metabolic rate a little bit, improved vitality and vigour. Supposed to have similar effect as jasmonates when it comes to what it does as far as SAR response, very interesting stuff. Derived from crabs and shellfish of all stuff, mushroom contains Chitosan to! It's a bio polymer in nature.


----------



## Bears_win (Jun 5, 2021)

Florel is powerful stuff .. DO NOT spray in veg ever 
( will stop all vertical growth and your plants will very unhappy). I’ve used in an 2-3 ins run and once on a dep run where I sprayed in veg to control size/stretch in smaller hoopers.
big mistake.

From the flip until about 18 days you can use it for
Stressed plants expressing male stamens on a predominantly female plant. 

But .. it’s nasty stuff do
You want to smoke it ? And 
you can cook you plants easily with it.

Just my .02 from having tried it and phased it out of my regime long ago.


----------

